# Durapox Pipe?



## michael_sunderland (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello and greetings!

I have been shopping around for pipes, and noticed a lot of pipes on Amazon and other online outlets have sculptures made out of Durapox / Durepox surrounding a coco wood bowl with aluminum tubes for free airflow.
These have very ornate decorations, but I've never heard of Durepox before. Has anyone tried one of these pipes? Would it be safe to smoke one of these pipes?

Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know how much help you'll get. We tend to be more knowledgeable about less exciting pipes, made with more common materials, like these for example. (They're Walbright's, not mine, it's just the first photo I stumbled on that seemed to suit the purpose.)


----------



## michael_sunderland (Nov 18, 2013)

freestoke said:


> I don't know how much help you'll get. We tend to be more knowledgeable about less exciting pipes, made with more common materials, like these for example. (They're Walbright's, not mine, it's just the first photo I stumbled on that seemed to suit the purpose.)


Oh, don't misunderstand me. I find those pipes to be pretty exciting also, and have used similar pieces. I had no idea that aluminum and coco-wood were uncommon materials, so that in itself is pretty useful information. I just was hoping maybe somebody had used something similar and could give me an idea of what to expect.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Durapox is an epoxy-resin. Also used in plumbing applications. Not something I'd use to smoke tobacco, if given the choice. I'm sure it's safe and all, maybe, but given all the great natural materials out there, such as briar, clay, and meerschaum, I'd choose any of those.

The chinese made pipes, non-briar, are usually made with a material called "Brylon", also an expoy-resinish material. Neither of these really make quality pipes, but that's just my opinion. For similar money, you could buy an excellent smoking low-grade Savinelli or Stanwell.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## michael_sunderland (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks very much for the info, WWHermit! Right now I'm rockin a Corn-Cob Missouri meerschaum that is about a smoke away from burning through the bottom and am trying to figure the best replacement.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

michael_sunderland said:


> Right now I'm rockin a Corn-Cob Missouri meerschaum that is about a smoke away from burning through the bottom and am trying to figure the best replacement.


Perhaps another Missouri Meerschaum?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Chris0673 said:


> Perhaps another Missouri Meerschaum?


Second that. You're now experiencing the ONLY downside to a cob. Save your money, get another cob, or three and treat yourself to a Forever Stem.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Second that. You're now experiencing the ONLY downside to a cob. Save your money, get another cob, or three and treat yourself to a Forever Stem.


And if you really like unusual pipes, might scout ebay for awhile, looking at genuine meerschaums. Sometimes some pretty good deals surface and maybe something more reserved would catch your fancy, too! :smile: While you wait for a winner, another MM cob is a great idea. Get three, add some pipe cleaners and tobacco and get free shipping! (For real pipe smokers, free shipping is the all-important feature of the PAD and TAD experience.)


----------



## michael_sunderland (Nov 18, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Second that. You're now experiencing the ONLY downside to a cob. Save your money, get another cob, or three and treat yourself to a Forever Stem.


I am looking at forever stems now. How does that work? I'm looking at some now. The pipe I had did not come apart until it burnt up, so where would I put this stem?

I know, the NOOB is strong with this one. I am new to the world of pipes. I started with cigars and developed a taste for pipes. I've used a couple different ones, but the only one I invested in was a 7 dollar corn cob, and now it's finished.


----------



## michael_sunderland (Nov 18, 2013)

freestoke said:


> And if you really like unusual pipes, might scout ebay for awhile, looking at genuine meerschaums. Sometimes some pretty good deals surface and maybe something more reserved would catch your fancy, too! :smile: While you wait for a winner, another MM cob is a great idea. Get three, add some pipe cleaners and tobacco and get free shipping! (For real pipe smokers, free shipping is the all-important feature of the PAD and TAD experience.)


What is "PAD and TAD?" Once again, sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

michael_sunderland said:


> I am looking at forever stems now. How does that work? I'm looking at some now. The pipe I had did not come apart until it burnt up, so where would I put this stem?
> 
> I know, the NOOB is strong with this one. I am new to the world of pipes. I started with cigars and developed a taste for pipes. I've used a couple different ones, but the only one I invested in was a 7 dollar corn cob, and now it's finished.


It comes apart and you just shove your Forever in it's place. Some take a little more elbow grease than others.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

michael_sunderland said:


> What is "PAD and TAD?" Once again, sorry for the noob questions.


Pipe/Tobacco Acquisition Disorder. :lol:

If you liked cigars, there are a ton of strong tobaccos. I suspect you're smoking OTC aromatics of some description, since that usually goes with noob territory (no offense intended), and moving up to better quality tobacco is one of the first things you need to do to have a better experience with pipe smoking. If you're smoking OTCs at the moment, give the codger burleys a go, say Prince Albert or Sir Walter Raleigh.


----------

